# gentoo-kernel 2.6.30-r1 hangs

## robak

Hi!

i'm running the gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r1 with my own config for my acer aspire A150. i always using suspend instead of shutting linux down. but sometimes the kernel dies (CAPS-LOCK is blinking) and the only way is to shutdown the notebook the hard way. (holding the power button for a few seconds).

my question is: how do i figure out, what makes the kernel diying. i found nothing in syslog. i you need more info about my system, feel free to ask  :Wink: 

best wishes

robak

----------

## honp

Try Magic SysRq keys feature in kernel. Maybe this could help you.

----------

## robak

they don't work after my kernel crashes.

----------

## honp

They must be compiled-in kernel. Have you got them included?

----------

## Hu

After a kernel panic, the system is running in a tight loop and magic sysrq is not likely to be useful.

robak: is this a regression relative to prior kernels?  Are you using suspend or hibernate?  Which implementation of suspend are you using?  Is the hang on suspend or on resume?  What type of video card are you using?  For your video drivers, are you using the open source drivers or the proprietary ones?  Does it help if you switch to a text console before suspending?  Start with providing the output of lspci -vk ; lsmod ; emerge --info ; zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz.

----------

## maaad

I've got same problem at my wind u100, when i run s2ram -f, laptop suspends, but when i push power button to resume, i saw kernel panic with blinking leds and blank black screen. 

kernel 2.6.30-zen1 and last 2.6.31-rc2-zen1

my  lspci -vk ; lsmod ; emerge --info ; zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz

http://pastebin.com/mee40545

----------

## tekknokrat

Did you tried with hpet=disable in kernel param? Had some issue with suspend that where solved via that.

----------

## maaad

disabling hpet didnt help. Sometimes I saw kernel-stack errors in messages and EDID erors

----------

## maaad

hehe, smth was fixed in kernel 2.6.31-rc4-zen1 and s2ram -f works well

----------

